# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Làm Thế Nào Để Biết Lưu Lượng Internet Đã Sử Dụng?

## kidhero321

*mình sử dụng internet ở tiệm net, mình muốn biết lưu lượng internet mình máy của mình (máy con) đã sử dụng sau mỗi lần mình onl. bạn nào biết xin chia sẽ với mình! thanks!*

----------


## developers

nếu máy của bạn cài winxp thì bạn vào phần connect to và chọn show all connect rồi nháy kép chuột vào biểu tượng mạng mà bạn đang dùng lan, w, dial-up tùy bạn dùng mạng nào nó sẽ cho bạn biết lưu lượng tải về và tải lên chi tiết
với win7 vào run và đánh ncpa.cpl enter và làm tương tự bạn nhé

----------


## rinkatori

> nếu máy của bạn cài winxp thì bạn vào phần connect to và chọn show all connect rồi nháy kép chuột vào biểu tượng mạng mà bạn đang dùng lan, w, dial-up tùy bạn dùng mạng nào nó sẽ cho bạn biết lưu lượng tải về và tải lên chi tiết
> với win7 vào run và đánh ncpa.cpl enter và làm tương tự bạn nhé


*
mình cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều!**!!!!!!!*

----------


## hoahongden

ủa cái này đâu phải là coi lưu lượng đâu bạn ơi

----------


## adviser

gần đúng thôi
vì thực tế tốc độ download về máy của bạn ko phải là dung lượng thực của nó, ví dụ như bạn ko download gì cả, hay ko mở ie gì cả mà nó vẫn nhảy số lên đấy chứ. bạn thử để ý xem.
chắc ăn nhất là sợ đến tg thanh toán cước internet thì bạn nên hạn chế download nhạc, phim là tốt nhất. ko thì xài trọn gói cho chắc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

